

Introduction to Haskell, Lecture 2 is Live - BinRoo
http://shuklan.com/haskell/lec02.html

======
dysoco
Great! Just two suggestions.

1) It's been a week or more since Lecture 1, it's complicated to keep track of
what I've learned if I can't watch the next lecture for 1 or 2 weeks.

2) Having to open the console to watch the notes is __really __annoying, can't
you just put the notes with a smaller font in the slides?

------
vellamike
Really enjoying this and finding it very useful. Thank you for sharing and
emailing the notifications.

